# Should i be worried



## JakeCos (Jun 18, 2014)

http://1drv.ms/1MLSwae

Just seen this dropping on my laptop from my budgie should I be worried?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like diarrhea, is he showing any other symptoms of sickness like lethargy, fluffiness, inactivity, not eating/drinking or quietude? 
I would take him to an Avian vet for a check up!  
Hope your little one is ok!


----------



## JakeCos (Jun 18, 2014)

No he's running and flying around as usual and he's just been eating a second ago however he is moulting if that has an effect.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Moults can definitely have an effect on poop, they can have watery droppings due to the normal stress caused by the moult. After eating leafy greens or fruit they can also have a couple of watery droppings that soon go back to normal consistency.
You should only be concerned if the this pattern is consistent and you notice a decrease on your budgie's activity levels and exercise.
Keep an eye on your budgie and depending on how he progresses then you'll decide if it's best to take him to the vet for a consultation or not.

EDIT: Oops, on my third line I meant a decrease in budgie's activity levels and appetite.


----------



## JakeCos (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay thanks, I'll keep an eye on him to make sure he's alright


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, as long as no other symptoms are present, just keep an eye on him and he should be ok


----------

